# Got more mice!



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

I got one from a local breeder and my sister got 2 from Farmland Pets (where I got my buck from). These are all does.

This one is mine. She is a SHS Black eyed White.
















This is one of sisters'. She is a SHS Berkshire (we think she might have a long hair gene). She named her Brownie. 
















My sisters' other mouse. She is a SH Blue Tan.


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

gorgeous!
is your satin pregnant?


----------



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

Anubis said:


> gorgeous!
> is your satin pregnant?


Thanks 

Don't know. I got her on Wednesday and put her in with the buck that day. The breeder I got her from had her in with only females.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

If you don't think she should be over two weeks pregnant (as it looks in the photo!) then it might an idea to worm her  She's a very attractive mouse!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

cant wait to see bubs when she does have some!!
what colour is the buck?


----------



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

Anubis said:


> cant wait to see bubs when she does have some!!
> what colour is the buck?


The buck is my Champagne Tan 

I'm expecting to see babies around March 19 (I saw them do the deed lol)


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

They're all beautiful! 
What color is Brownie? My sister had a little guy who looked just like that and I never found out what his official coloring was.


----------



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

SevenlevelsofDante said:


> They're all beautiful!
> What color is Brownie? My sister had a little guy who looked just like that and I never found out what his official coloring was.


I believe the pattern is called Berkshire. Dunno if you put anything after that (I don't show so I wouldn't know). Her main body color is chocolate.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The BEW satin is very, very nice. They always seem to have very nice eyes. the chocolate looks long haired to me, though, and looks like she may be a little on the old side, as well as having condition issues as far as her coat goes.

I hope you don't have cause to regret not doing quarantine before putting the meeces together.


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

so the countdown begins yay :lol: :lol:


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Tell me when the pinkies are here! The first doe is B-E-A-utiful!


----------



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

FeralWolf said:


> Tell me when the pinkies are here! The first doe is B-E-A-utiful!


Will do! Thanks


----------



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

Anubis said:


> so the countdown begins yay :lol: :lol:


Indeed!


----------



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

I named my white girl Tsurara. It means Icicle in Japanese.


----------

